# NC30 vs. NW30



## shoegal27 (Apr 24, 2008)

What is the difference between these two?  They look the same to me on the discription colors?


----------



## flawlessbylisa (Apr 24, 2008)

NW colors are warmer and tend to be more reddish. NC are cool colors. I use and NC since i have lots of yellow undertones. Adding NW will make me look a bit orange. Hope this helps.


----------



## Hilly (Apr 24, 2008)

I am a lil red and NW works for me!


----------



## shoegal27 (Apr 24, 2008)

Yes, thanks I never knew this.


----------

